# NREMT Exam Secrets Study Guide



## surname_levi (Jul 4, 2009)

anyone else have experience with this book? i bought before taking my nremt-b.

my quick review:

ok for general knowledge refresh
bad for NREMT preparation

still passed, but not really worth buying.

heres a link for those who haven't heard of it.

http://www.amazon.com/Basic-Exam-Secrets-Study-Guide/dp/B0010YVMD4


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

No,but I used this book and wrote a review under the id "newcomer08", check it out its a good one.....


http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-EMT-Basic-Success-Across-Boards/dp/0132253968/ref=pd_sim_b_5


oneluv79


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 5, 2009)

I havent heard of that one but I used the Brady Review Manual for all 3 levels and it was really helpful.  You really have to search for the basic version.  It has alot of questions that actually show up on the test.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

I never used one for the basic. The test was very easy and am glad I didn't waste my money. The only thing I really studied after class to prepare for the test was some vital signs.


----------

